# قسوة الدموع



## candy shop (20 مارس 2010)

* قسوة الدموع،، لغة أخرى ،،من معاني بؤس  الألم،،



 عندما تتألم وحيدا بصمت ،، حتى الدموع ترفض أن  تشاركك  ألمك،،
دموعك التي هي جزء منك تتخلى عنك بلحظة  يأس،،
و  يبقى السؤال لماذا ماتت الدموع ؟ ! لماذا تحجرت؟ !
هل تعبت من النزول..!
أم يئست من تخفيف ألمك..!
أم عجزت عن مداواة جرحك..!!
أم أنها كباقي البشر ذهبت و تخلت عنك بدون سبب..!



 إنها علامة الحزن الواضحة لكن  بدونها يصبح للحزن معنى آخر هو أشد إيلاما ربما هو البؤس
أو اليأس أو الصبر أو الموت  البطيء...!
تتخلى عنك حينما تكون بأشد الحاجة  إليها... وتهطل كالمطر عندما تحاول إخفاؤها..
فآه منك يادمعتي..
فيك أنا احترت..



 أيمها أشد مرارة و قسوة  ؟؟



 عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة  يأس.... 
أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين  تحاول اختفاؤها.....
​* 

منقول
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2010)

> أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها.....



​هذه هى اشد مراره 
ميررررسى كاندى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sparrow (20 مارس 2010)

أيمها أشد مرارة و قسوة ؟؟

عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة يأس.... 

دي وجهة نظري 
موضوع جميل يا كاندي 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ​هذه هى اشد مراره
> ميررررسى كاندى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> أيمها أشد مرارة و قسوة ؟؟
> 
> عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة يأس....
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

*إنها علامة الحزن الواضحة لكن بدونها يصبح للحزن معنى آخر هو أشد إيلاما ربما هو البؤس
أو اليأس أو الصبر أو الموت البطيء...!


كلامات جميلة جداا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*أو  اليأس أو الصبر أو الموت  البطيء...!
تتخلى عنك حينما تكون بأشد  الحاجة  إليها... وتهطل كالمطر عندما تحاول إخفاؤها..
فآه منك يادمعتي..
فيك أنا احترت..
*


نطلب من الرب ان يمد يده 

في هذه الساعة العصيبة

جميل يا كاندي

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
عندما لانبكي علي أحزاننا
فهذا لايعني أننا فقدنا الاحساس
بل احزاننا كثرت علينا
فلم نجد دموعا تعادلها
فاكتفينا بالصمت
شكرا جدا ليكي
الرب يفرح قلبك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مايو 2010)

*عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة يأس....
أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها

الأصعب عندما تتخلى الدموع عن الأنسان

لأن البكاء بينفس عنه وجدانيا أما حبس الدموع

فيه كبت وصعوبه أكثر

وللأسف أننى لا أعرف الدموع حتى فى موت عزيز لدى

فأكبت جدا وأتعب جداااا ويتعجب من حولى لعدم بكائى

الموضوع جميل وفكرته رااائعه

شكرا أختنا الغاليه دائما متميزه 

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم


​*


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (6 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى يا ساندى موضوعك جميل* 
*الدموع دى نعمه بجد وفعلا اشد مرارة للى بتهرب منه دموعه*


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

تتخلى عنك حينما تكون بأشد الحاجة إليها... وتهطل كالمطر عندما تحاول إخفاؤها
موضوع هايل 
ماما كاندي 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## meraa (8 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل اووىانا شايفة ان كلتا الحالتين مرارة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christin (8 مايو 2010)

*في كلا الحالتين مؤلمة لكن في نظري حينما تهطل كالمطر عندما احاول اخفائها اشد ايلاما
موضوع رائع ياكاندي
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (8 مايو 2010)

*أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين  تحاول اختفاؤها.....

حلوة اووووووووووووووى
 *


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *إنها علامة الحزن الواضحة لكن بدونها يصبح للحزن معنى آخر هو أشد إيلاما ربما هو البؤس
> أو اليأس أو الصبر أو الموت البطيء...!
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *أو  اليأس أو الصبر أو الموت  البطيء...!
> تتخلى عنك حينما تكون بأشد  الحاجة  إليها... وتهطل كالمطر عندما تحاول إخفاؤها..
> فآه منك يادمعتي..
> فيك أنا احترت..
> ...




شكرااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> عندما لانبكي علي أحزاننا
> فهذا لايعني أننا فقدنا الاحساس
> بل احزاننا كثرت علينا
> ...





شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة يأس....
> أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها
> 
> الأصعب عندما تتخلى الدموع عن الأنسان
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *ميرسى يا ساندى موضوعك جميل*
> *الدموع دى نعمه بجد وفعلا اشد مرارة للى بتهرب منه دموعه*


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> تتخلى عنك حينما تكون بأشد الحاجة إليها... وتهطل كالمطر عندما تحاول إخفاؤها
> موضوع هايل
> ماما كاندي
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

meraa قال:


> موضوع جميل اووىانا شايفة ان كلتا الحالتين مرارة
> ربنا يباركك​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

christin قال:


> *في كلا الحالتين مؤلمة لكن في نظري حينما تهطل كالمطر عندما احاول اخفائها اشد ايلاما
> موضوع رائع ياكاندي
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي مامتي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 يوليو 2010)

أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها.....


لان كثير من الناس لا يستحقون ان نذرف دمعة واحدة من اجلهم
مرسي للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 يوليو 2010)

أيهما أشد مرارة و قسوة ؟؟
عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة يأس.... 
أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها
بجد موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك يا كاندي وصدقيني الاتنين اصعب من بعض بس يمكن الاصب انها تهطل حينما تحاول اخفائها ​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي مامتي*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا روكتى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها.....
> 
> 
> لان كثير من الناس لا يستحقون ان نذرف دمعة واحدة من اجلهم
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2010)

marmar2004 قال:


> أيهما أشد مرارة و قسوة ؟؟
> عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة يأس....
> أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها
> بجد موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك يا كاندي وصدقيني الاتنين اصعب من بعض بس يمكن الاصب انها تهطل حينما تحاول اخفائها ​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا من رأي 
عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة يأس....        
*​*



الله يجعل كل أيامنا فرح و سعادة و يبعد عن الحزن و الألم

تسلمي أختي كاندي على الطرح الجميل*​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> *انا من رأي
> عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة يأس....
> *​*
> 
> ...




امين 
شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

  ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## انريكي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها.....


انا  اخترت ديه  لان فيه ناس تبكي لهم وهما اصلن ميستاهلوش دمعة من عيونه

واتحاول تخفي الدموع ولكن اتكون صعبة 

شكرا على الطرح يا امي

الرب يباركك


----------



## bob (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها.....
هي دي الامر بس بجد موضوع جميل*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها.....
> 
> 
> انا  اخترت ديه  لان فيه ناس تبكي لهم وهما اصلن ميستاهلوش دمعة من عيونه
> ...




شكرااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *أم عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها.....
> هي دي الامر بس بجد موضوع جميل*



ميرسى  لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (27 يناير 2011)

عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها
دى اكثر مرارة بالنسبة لى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع في لحظه ياس
علشان وانت في الحاله دي بتبقى محتاج الدموع دي علشان ترتاح شويه
واحيانا بتريح اووي بتبقى ابلغ من الكلام
الدموع نعمه وصديق الانسان في وحدتو وألمو و ..
موضوع رائع اختي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> عندما تهطل كالمطر في حين تحاول اختفاؤها
> دى اكثر مرارة بالنسبة لى





ليه بس 

ربنا يراعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع في لحظه ياس
> علشان وانت في الحاله دي بتبقى محتاج الدموع دي علشان ترتاح شويه
> واحيانا بتريح اووي بتبقى ابلغ من الكلام
> الدموع نعمه وصديق الانسان في وحدتو وألمو و ..
> ...



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يياركك ​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا ربنا يبارك حضرتك​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*من المتفق عليه ان الدموع منفذ راحه لكل متعب وحزين ومتألم
فان احتجنا لها ف لحظه ولم تاتى يكون الامر ف منتهى القسوه ويصبح هناك مزيد من الالم داخل الانسان 
وان اتت ف حضور شخص لا نريد ان نظهر له ضعفنا حتى لا يتألم من اجلنا او حتى يكون انسان تسعده الامنا واوجاعنا ونريد اخفاء الامر ولا تطيعنا دموعنا يصبح الامر ايضاً مؤلم وقاسى 
لا استطيع ان احدد ايهما اكثر قسوه من الاخر
صلواتى لكل البشر اتمناهم سعداء باسمين
ميرررسى يا قمرناا ع موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا ربنا يبارك حضرتك​​</b>



 شكراااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من المتفق عليه ان الدموع منفذ راحه لكل متعب وحزين ومتألم
> فان احتجنا لها ف لحظه ولم تاتى يكون الامر ف منتهى القسوه ويصبح هناك مزيد من الالم داخل الانسان
> وان اتت ف حضور شخص لا نريد ان نظهر له ضعفنا حتى لا يتألم من اجلنا او حتى يكون انسان تسعده الامنا واوجاعنا ونريد اخفاء الامر ولا تطيعنا دموعنا يصبح الامر ايضاً مؤلم وقاسى
> لا استطيع ان احدد ايهما اكثر قسوه من الاخر
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااا سوكينه على المشاركه 

الهادفه الجميله 

ربنا يخليكى يا سوكيننه
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 نوفمبر 2011)

البكاء والدموع تخفف كثير من الاحزان


----------



## كرستينا كركر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة ياس
موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووعه ياكاندى​​*


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> البكاء والدموع تخفف كثير من الاحزان


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2012)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>عندما تتخلى عنك الدموع بلحظة ياس
> موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووعه ياكاندى​​</b>


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------

